# HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20L ATA Device



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

It's an HP G6000 laptop. Vista Home Premium installed. 
Reads DVDs but not audio or data CDs. It's apparently been doing this for about 2 or 3 weeks (It's not my laptop, but a friend's). 
There's no other driver, and I've tried disabling and re-enabling it with no change.
I'm out of ideas other than to think the drive is going, but it seems odd that it would stop reading CDs first rather than DVDs. Any ideas?


----------



## By_Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

If its not a hardware problem, take a look at this link:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461/en-us


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

I'd read another link with something mentioning that, but the symptoms they discribed didn't match, so I didn't try it.
It's worth a shot. I'll post back with the results.


----------

